# Before and after pics of our girls' cabins



## sailing terrapin (May 6, 2014)

Our girls weren't thrilled to move onto a boat that wasn't "their's". With less than $120 I did a cabin "makeover" for all of us.

SV Terrapin: The cabins have been redone.

What do you think?


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

Very cool! I'm sure the girls will appreciate the personalized touches.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

My daughter's cabin is lined with carpet. Since the hook part of Velcro sticks fine, I gave her a roll of that and let her go. It was always changing, and she didn't have to ask permission!


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Verry cool love the notrhwest american native touches


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job. Love the stickers (where did you find those?!?). We let out daughter "redecorate" her cabin herself and ended up with blue striped cushions and berth pillows and hammocks for her stuffed toys (that remain, to this day, 12 years later). A good addition was a mirror with pegs along the bottom on the back of the door. Another was a cork board so she could pin up her art and not punch holds in the woodwork. Her art still decorates much of the boat, albeit a bit yellowed for age. A "child's eyes" add so much to the joy/pleasure of cruising. We miss that....


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

That is really cool I like the Wind in the Willows, very appropriate book for a sailboat! The kids should love there cabin. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## abudoggie (Mar 12, 2014)

Looks great! My daughter likes the pics.


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks fantastic. Love the blog too. You should keep the dragon!


----------

